
High Temperature Semiconductor progress announcement – 20 Tesla magnet - igravious
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Tl39CYhNM
======
zeristor
Don't forget superconducting magnetic storage is also an option for storing
renewable energy.

I have little idea as to how the cost compares, but I imagine progress like
this is of help:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superconducting_magnetic_energ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superconducting_magnetic_energy_storage)

Is the energy stored in the current going around in a loop in the
superconductor, or in the generated magnetic field lile an inductor?

